# College Baseball 2014 (GDG.)



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU takes Game 1 4-2 against Vandy in Nashville. 

A better pitching duel you won't see all year.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

LSU must not have a very good Basketball team since you are already bringing up Baseball before March Madness has even begun...

You can always play the SEC card because Florida is going to be tough to beat as a # 1 seed


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU takes Game 1 4-2 against Vandy in Nashville.
> 
> A better pitching duel you won't see all year.


It's still Basketball season  - LSU still has a dog in the fight - please don't say 
you don't understand Basketball ;-).


----------



## VGEOinNTX (Feb 8, 2014)

Auburn blanks A&M 4-0 in their SEC opener. 
Watched the Ags last weekend versus La. Tech. 
Hate to say it, but Aggies are gonna struggle. Can't hit with RISP.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> LSU must not have a very good Basketball team since you are already bringing up Baseball before March Madness has even begun...
> 
> You can always play the SEC card because Florida is going to be tough to beat as a # 1 seed


Baseball trumps basketball in spades. 1st weekend of SEC play in baseball. It's a big deal.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> It's still Basketball season  - LSU still has a dog in the fight - please don't say
> you don't understand Basketball ;-).


Give me a quality beer, a beautiful spring day, crawdads, & LSU baseball over basketball any day of the week.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> It's still Basketball season  - LSU still has a dog in the fight - please don't say
> you don't understand Basketball ;-).


dont blame Jacob, when someone talks about Shaq he thinks they mean the dog not the player, and he is too young to know or remember "Pistol" Pete Maravich


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. You're talking LSU. Watched Shaq go off in one game where he broke the record for blocks in a game or tourney game. I can't remember which. The last one he sent out of bounds around half court. Everybody loves Shaq. He makes it to his share of football games each year. 

As far as Pistol Pete, they simply named The PMAC in his honor. 3,667 points for his career @ LSU while averaging 44.2 PPG *without* the benefit of The 3 Point Line. Both are obviously all time records.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. You're talking LSU. Watched Shaq go off in one game where he broke the record for blocks in a game or tourney game. I can't remember which. The last one he sent out of bounds around half court. Everybody loves Shaq. He makes it to his share of football games each year.
> 
> As far as Pistol Pete, they simply named The PMAC in his honor. 3,667 points for his career @ LSU while averaging 44.2 PPG *without* the benefit of The 3 Point Line. Both are obviously all time records.



Well played Jacob...so hoops aint your thing...


and Pete was a better pure shooter than the hick from French Lick


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I admire somebody who is highly skilled @ what they do. As an All Time Team perspective, LSU has a phenomenal team. It's just that expectations for LSU basketball aren't very high. Perhaps one could counter, that with the talent that leaves the state each year, it should have higher expectations. I just see LSU as a Football & Baseball school, with basketball falling behind track as far as importance. If we make a tourney run ever so often, I'm thrilled. It's lagniappe to me. 

Pistol was a lights out shooter, but his ball skills were always what my dad would rave about.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Pistol was a lights out shooter, but his ball skills were always what my dad would rave about.


Pistol Pete taught my generation the walking crossover dribble through the legs, the behind the back pass and thanks to a men's hair product commercial we all tried to spin a basketball on our index finger..just about every move Magic had, PP had done years earlier. the guy could handle the rock like no other


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> Pistol Pete taught my generation the walking crossover dribble through the legs, the behind the back pass and thanks to a men's hair product commercial we all tried to spin a basketball on our index finger..just about every move Magic had, PP had done years earlier. the guy could handle the rock like no other


Watching Tulsa play this AM, HC Danny Manning - watched him play when he was on the downside of his career 
& his knees were good for about 15 minutes per game for the Clips - like a 100+ point FC-AFC with some National
qualifications on their resume, You could still see the greatness, only slower. Just didn't make mistakes. 

What I think is neat is to watch some of those that were great enjoy success as coaches & some of the coaches
leave large venues but attract enough talent to compete though in a smaller venue.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

VANDY won both games on Sat to take The Series.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok now that hoops season is over , NOW is Baseball season....LSU # 8...Texas # 9..Louisiana-Lafayette # 3

Free Shoes Univ and Virginia are 1-2 this week

SEC has 9 teams in the Top 25


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Louisiana-Lafayette dropped one the UNO last night at home. Thats not gonna help!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU finished the regular season smoking hot. I like their chances to win The SEC Tournament & get a National Seed to host a Super.


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got a former bird boy, current duck camp member on the LSU team.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> Pistol Pete taught my generation the walking crossover dribble through the legs, the behind the back pass and thanks to a men's hair product commercial we all tried to spin a basketball on our index finger..just about every move Magic had, PP had done years earlier. the guy could handle the rock like no other


Got to spend 3 different summers at Pete's BB camp in PA....the highlight for me was not Pete but his dad Press who in my mind was a great motivator .Hell of of a teacher....Pete did all the fancy stuff but seemed sickly and never saw him that much....he suffered from mono throughout his life.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Go Beav's!

Looking for another good run this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

11-1 (10 run rule in the 7th.) against VANDY in their 1st game in Hoover. LSU has out scored their opponents 67-5 in the last 5 games.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope they can keep those bats going for awhile. And a Freshman holds Vandy to just one run. The local news media was questioning Mainieri's decision to start a freshman against Vandy in the first game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Poche' has been solid all year & I really like keeping Nola fresh. It has worked well lately.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Poche' has been solid all year & I really like keeping Nola fresh. It has worked well lately.


Get back to work, slacker


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

It's my day off (14 day rule.). I've earned it. You can thank me for the lower gas prices. :razz::razz:


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

arkansas should be able to keep those LSU bats quiet...best pitching _staff_ in the SEC


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. You poor piglets never learn.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. You poor piglets never learn.


your right i mis-spoke tied for third for best staff (2.8 era)....with ole miss and south carolina

LSU is 6th (3.2 era)

arkansas is allowing the least hits at 208 (1st) vs 218 for lsu (3rd)
allowed least runs at 99 (1st) vs 105 (2nd)
allowed 83 earned runs (1st) vs 93 (6th)

trey killian and nola's stats are dead even...except for W-L because of our batting being suspect on every friday game.

also most double plays in SEC and 3rd most ever shutouts for a season

in the "dead bat era" the football saying is even more truer in baseball...offense wins games, defense wins championships. see ya tomorrow on the field


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Check out who leads the country in shutouts. Also, LSU pretty much OWNS the piglets since they started playing baseball.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU up 3-1 going to the home half (ARKY is the home team.). LSU knocked the ARKY starter out of the game after 2 2/3 innings.

Nola has retired 10 in a row. 

3-1 through 4.


----------



## Coachtd (Mar 18, 2013)

5-1. Done. Pigs get to go to the losers bracket


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

7-1 to the bottom of the 8th.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LSU up 3-1 going to the home half (ARKY is the home team.). LSU knocked the ARKY starter out of the game after 2 2/3 innings.
> 
> Nola has retired 10 in a row.
> 
> 3-1 through 4.


to be fair he's our midweek starter. I wouldn't of made my prediction had I seen who we were going to start. He has a 2.3 era but in the conference has like 9.5 era in only 3 innings. Not having our stud (killian)back from injury has really hurt us. Hopefully he's good to go by regional time. If our other midweek starter can get us through ole miss (which I doubt) then lsu may get a little dose of our solid #2 (Beeks) in the rematch if van horn thinks he can go on 4 days rest. Otherwise we'll take our lumps and our #2 seed (hopefully at a #9-16 hosted regional)

Also 2 2/3 innings is about what's normal for our pitchers. When you have 21 pitchers on the roster we try to keep pitch count low and the opposing team from getting keyed in. Unless of course a pitcher is keyed in and has a shutout going


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU has a superb record in semifinal games in The SEC Tournament. I believe they've only lost once?? In any event, you can probably pencil in LSU as The SEC Tournament Champ. That should be more than enough to have a 4-6 National Seed.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU (The Home Team.) is up 8-0 on ARKY going to the top of the 6th.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU won 11-1 in 8 & will play the winner of UF/UK tomm for The SEC Tournament Championship.

LSU has out scored their opponents 85-8 in the last 7 games.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks like we will be playing you tomorrow afternoon. Should be a good game!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes sir. It's the game I wanted.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Great game. LSU wins off a 2 run dinger in the Top Of The 8th. 2-0 is the final score. 

That makes 11 SEC Tournament Championship Trophies for LSU (STATE & the gumps are tied for 2nd with 7.) & Paul Mainieri has won 5 of the 8 he's coached in. I don't think even Skip had a stretch that good.

GEAUX TIGERS!!!!

Go Tigahs!!!!


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I agree, great game! Now on to the big tournament.


----------



## 2labcrew (Jul 24, 2012)

How bout dem LSU Tiger. That's what I miss about living in Baton Rouge, is LSU baseball, crawfish, and dem girls."


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Well day one of the tourney was interesting. Day two will see some go home.

My beloved Beavers won but struggled with getting runners home... even with no outs! ARgh. Today they will play the Anteaters which did not have a great year but traditionally have played well in the tournament.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU didn't play their best game yesterday (Won 8-4, but scored 6 in the last 6 outs.) either. They play Houston tonight @ 7.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

IMO the Regionals are the most exciting because you have matchups that don't normally come about in more traditional rivalries, a team that survives a Regional deserves a shot at the Title...Good Luck to all the teams


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://espn.go.com/ncaa/baseball/cws/scoreboard?date=20140530

Scores. Some teams hosting regionals have to come through the loser's bracket to make it to The Semis.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The wildest Regional action that I can recall. 

UF & Free Shoes U both bounced in 2 in their Regionals. ULL, Miami, South Carolina, Rice, & Oregon St. all have a loss. That's more National Seeds on the verge of being bounced in The Regional Round than I can remember.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

The Gators have been like that all season. They would sweep a top ten team on a weekend then lose to a div 2 school. Very frustrating Regoinal. The number of runners left on base was crazy.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Stayed up until 1am watching UT and Rice. Good pitching! Was going to stay up to hear the results of the TCU/Sam Houston game, but they were in the 18th inning and still going. I couldn't hang.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow did my Beavs ever get blasted! Once on, they act like they are afraid to run the rest of the bases.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Just saw where the TCU/Sam Houston game went 22 innings! TCU came out on top.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

JamesTannery said:


> Just saw where the TCU/Sam Houston game went 22 innings! TCU came out on top.


Crazy!!!
No offense to the Horned Frogs but I was really cheering for my buddy David Pierce's squad at SHSU!!! David is a Houston boy and product of Houston St.Pius HS, UofH, and protege of Coach Wayne Graham at Rice. 
Love Regional & CWS time!!!

I fell asleep and missed the extra innings. I was actually supposed to go to the Rice v Texas game with a buddy. It hurts me deeply that my boys at Rice lost to Texas in 11!!!


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Not much offense in that game either! I will just call it good pitching. My boy plays on the OL for the football team at SHSU, so I was pulling for them too!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Virginia, Pepperdine, Okie Lite, Louisville, Maryland, VANDY, & TCU all punched their tickets to The Super Regionals yesterday. 

LSU blew a 4-0 lead in the 8th to eventually lose 5-4 in 11.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Texas Longhorns to the Super Regional...and beating TAMU in the process to do it...it doesnt get much better than that....HOOK EM HORNS


----------



## Coachtd (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like our LSU Tigers are done. Blew it last night. Maybe Louisiana-Lafayette will get to Omaha. The SEC took it on the chin in this year's regionals


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

LSU is out. Well, they did win the SEC tournament. That counts for something, right Jacob?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

They blew the game Sunday night. The worst pitching performance I've ever heard of for LSU was last night. Should have started the middle reliever Nate Fury. As is, everybody before him was plunking batters and walking the bases drunk. Very frustrating end to a season that should have been soooo much better. They played the worst game of the year last night. I guess the writer from The Advocate did a good job. The only thing that could stop LSU was the rain. The rain came & a bad 4 days of baseball with it. I had an uneasy feeling yesterday. Oh well, hopefully we can get a couple stud starting pitchers to make it to The BR. Nola is gone.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Jacob... We are in the same boat this year. We are out.
My beaves took a lesson on how to move runners and lost. The anteaters moved runners when it mattered and the beaves just stood on base watching the game. Could have pulled my hair out multiple times. Number one seed is gone.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

That was a crazy regional. There were a lot of upsets. Bunch of 1 seeds got ousted including my Noles. Of course being a Noles fan post season let downs have been too many to mention. I just keep coming back for more, convinced every year mid season that things have changed only to be let down in the post season. Most CWS appearances without a win will do that to you. I think the count stands at 21. The good news for me was UF and UM both got knocked out as well. Time to focus back on football. Hoping for a repeat there.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Migillicutty said:


> That was a crazy regional. There were a lot of upsets. Bunch of 1 seeds got ousted including my Noles. Of course being a Noles fan post season let downs have been too many to mention. I just keep coming back for more, convinced every year mid season that things have changed only to be let down in the post season. Most CWS appearances without a win will do that to you. I think the count stands at 21. The good news for me was UF and UM both got knocked out as well. Time to focus back on football. Hoping for a repeat there.


Rumor has it the FSU boys were last seen feasting on crablegs;-)


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

huntinman said:


> Rumor has it the FSU boys were last seen feasting on crablegs;-)


The Quotaback would need to forget to pay for crabs at erry grocery store in town to feed that many.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Rumor has it the FSU boys were last seen feasting on crablegs;-)


Reportedly crab legs dipped in hemlock sauce - 'cause when it's '*Bama's *baseball team that sends you packing at your own place, well, you can't get much lower than that. Though FSU has tried awfully hard over the years to show how Mike Martin Field is the best "living" sarcophagus in college baseball...

MG


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Crabgate is a small price to pay for that crystal trophy. If the kid keeps going undefeated, setting the the all time record for scoring offense in the NCAA, winning national championships and Heisman trophies I say he should get all the crab legs he can eat for life.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Go Hoos! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

DoubleHaul said:


> Go Hoos! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'll be pulling for the fighting Jeffersons to represent the ACC well.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Texas goes from barely qualifying for the conference tournament to hosting a Super Regional..who knew


I like the format that College Baseball uses by playing a tournament within a tournament...I kinda wish that basketball would use the same format


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

DoubleHaul said:


> Go Hoos! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hoos and the 'dores in our house! As long as they don't play each other anyway. If they do I'm calling you or JP for a place to stay.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Fear The Beards!
http://espn1420.com/fear-the-beard-espn1420-to-hand-out-4000-beards-before-saturdays-super-regional/

The entire team has beards and since Coach Robicheaux allowed them to, they have not lost two games in a row. 

So, with LSU out, I'm jumping on the hometeam bandwagon. Afterall, one of our radio stations has been the Voice Of Ragin Cajun Athletics for over 50 years. We will be handing out over 4000 beards Saturday night. Well, not me, I'm fishing the Gulf Of Mexico(this is the first time in months the gulf waters have been calm enough to fish) this weekend but station staff will be there handing out beards. 

Geaux Cajuns!

Ragin Cajuns open the Football season against Ole Miss as well.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Horns' to the CWS!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Horns go from the outhouse last year and people calling for Garrido's resignation to a record setting 35th appearance in the CWS...their pitching has been outstanding, hitting is mediocre....they have exceeded all expectations this year, they are playing with house money now

HOOK EM HORNS


----------



## Ethompson63 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry to all the TX guys but I think my Cards are going to end up winning it all.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

That's possible they look tough to beat. UCI is also scrappy. Going to be an interesting CWS. Could be 3 Texas teams there to give it a try though.


----------



## Ethompson63 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yea TX will have a few teams in there to try for it. Cards a starting to play pretty strong plus I've got a couple buddies on the team so they have to be my choice.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Franco said:


> Fear The Beards!
> http://espn1420.com/fear-the-beard-espn1420-to-hand-out-4000-beards-before-saturdays-super-regional/
> 
> The entire team has beards and since Coach Robicheaux allowed them to, they have not lost two games in a row.
> ...


One of my former players (Seth Harrison) is a Ragin Cajun. Keeping my eye on him. Drafted in the 7th round. Wierd seeing him in a beard. Great kid!!!


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Several game 3's today and tonight. Should be some good games!


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ethompson63 said:


> Yea TX will have a few teams in there to try for it. Cards a starting to play pretty strong plus I've got a couple buddies on the team so they have to be my choice.


Dont really keep up with baseball but Ive watched several tournament games last week. The cards looked pretty tough.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Virginia dominated UMD in the last 2 games after dropping the 1st.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Very interesting year so far! Only two of the National seeds are going to the CWS.... announcer man says it is the lowest in history.
I no longer have skin in the game but just for fun I am pulling for the Anteaters.... I like their small ball approach.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Gotta root on the Anteaters - intel is they will have back their "collegial congeniality" talisman in Omaha. Thinking Bluto Blutarsky petitioned the NCAA after that Page 1 story in the Wall Street Journal making a mountain of an anthill about his exile.

MG


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Just for the record... that's not me!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

A big Congrats to all the teams making it to the CWS! The Regionals and Super Regional were fun to watch and I hope I get to see as many of the games as possible this coming weekend. 

Sports on TV just doesn't get any better than this. College Athletics rule 


Go SEC.

Louisiana has been a one competitive University state(LSU) for so long it is great to see another U on the rise in athletics.

The UL Louisiana Ragin Cajuns athletics are on the rise!

Men's Baseball Super Regional
Lady Cajuns in the CWS
Men's Basketball made it to the NCAA tourney.
Football has won their last three bowls games.

the UL Hi Tech Park attracting Hi Tech business from all over N America because we have the skilled workforce. 

A university that does an outstanding job of getting their students ready for today's world.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Texas pitcher pitched a great game thru seven innings......unfortunately this isnt college softball and they play nine innings...the UCI staff pitched a BETTER game and Texas squandered their opportunities

UC Irvine wins 3-1

now its win or go home for the Longhorns as they drop to the losers bracket


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I watched most of both games yesterday and would not be surprised if it becomes an SEC showdown. Though UC Irvine has some awesome pitching, I can't see California teams winning this thing in back to back years.


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck to the Red Raiders today vs TCU.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> Texas pitcher pitched a great game thru seven innings......unfortunately this isnt college softball and they play nine innings...the UCI staff pitched a BETTER game and Texas squandered their opportunities
> 
> UC Irvine wins 3-1
> 
> now its win or go home for the Longhorns as they drop to the losers bracket


Squandering opportunities is an understatement, the 'Horns left 12+ on base. Give the UCI starter credit. He was able to get out of jams over and over.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Go Frogs! 

..................


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Texas vs Louisville tonight....loser goes home


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Am I the only one who is glad to see actual baseball being played in the CWS? Those 21-14 games were not much to write home about to me.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

It's NOT baseball if the pitchers can get away with any pitch because they KNOW the ball won't leave the park.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's NOT baseball if the pitchers can get away with any pitch because they KNOW the ball won't leave the park.


Also not if the pitcher CAN'T get away with any pitch because he knows it WILL leave the park. With the old bats and the wind blowing out at Rosenblatt as hard as it seems to be blowing in at the new place, some of those games more closely resembled slow-pitch softball. But to each his own, I guess.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

RookieTrainer said:


> Also not if the pitcher CAN'T get away with any pitch because he knows it WILL leave the park. With the old bats and the wind blowing out at Rosenblatt as hard as it seems to be blowing in at the new place, some of those games more closely resembled slow-pitch softball. But to each his own, I guess.


While I may think they went a bit overboard at the new stadium, I like the various strategies employed in college baseball beyond power. So put me down as enjoying the current state of the game.


----------



## crawfordw2 (Jan 8, 2013)

RookieTrainer said:


> Am I the only one who is glad to see actual baseball being played in the CWS? Those 21-14 games were not much to write home about to me.


Don't get me wrong it was very entertaining to watch the balls fly out of the yard, but now there is actually strategy and coaching that has to take place. I love this style of baseball.

For all the folks that like to see more runs you will get your wish come next year. The baseballs that will be used in college baseball next year will have lower seams.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I think there should be a happy medium, like someone said earlier, because they went a little too far in the other direction. IMHO


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

misread the schedule: Texas just beat Louisville 4-1...my Horns live to see another game...apparently another very good pitching performance by Parker French


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Parker French looked really good, had Louisville off balance the whole game. The Cards shot themselves in the foot and Texas did a better job with runners in scoring position than they did against UCI. Now they have a chance at redemption against UCI.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I've been watching the Ole Miss vs Tex Tech game off and on this afternoon. Solid pitching in an exciting low scoring game. The Rebels lead 1 - 0 top of the 9th.

Glad to see that tomorrow's elimination game between UT and UC Irvine is in primetime. Should be another good one.

I can't remember the last time I've seen so many games won/lost in the 8th. 

Hoping to see a Commodes vs Rebels Championship game!


----------



## crawfordw2 (Jan 8, 2013)

Texas Tech makes it 1-1 after 2 stolen bases in the top of the 9th. You can't teach speed. What a great game this has been.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

How 'bout those Hoos!


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

doublehaul said:


> how 'bout those hoos!


wahoowa!!!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I couldn't make it for 15 innings last night, passed out on the recliner in the 12th! 

They need to shorten the field by 20ft. Eliminating Home Runs, which is one aspect of the game penalizes teams able to play gorilla ball.

The new ball for next season will not allow for longer hits, just more hits as it will be harder to throw certain pitches.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

All this "new bats", "new balls"... It's all BS. Give the boys a damn regulation baseball and wood bats and lets play some freaking baseball.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

The 12th was my limit as well. The games are really not decided by good play, but who flinches first and makes a game changing error. Bad pitching is not penalized because of the bats and the park being too big. You can serve up donuts to the power hitters knowing the ball isn't leaving the yard.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

huntinman said:


> All this "new bats", "new balls"... It's all BS. Give the boys a damn regulation baseball and wood bats and lets play some freaking baseball.


I agree with this.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

JamesTannery said:


> The 12th was my limit as well. The games are really not decided by good play, but who flinches first and makes a game changing error. Bad pitching is not penalized because of the bats and the park being too big. You can serve up donuts to the power hitters knowing the ball isn't leaving the yard.


I completely agree that the new field has unnecessarily removed the home run threat either through it's size or orientation. As to the rest of your argument last night's game doesn't support it. The pitching on both sides was tremendous. If you look at walks alone, TCU had 3 and UVA 2 over the course of 15 innings. While you could say the lack of a long ball threat meant pitchers could throw strikes all night, there wasn't a lot of offense on either side because every pitcher that came to the mound was is top form. Errors didn't impact the outcome. In fact to my memory UVA committed the only error that led to a run and I think that was in the 2nd inning. No one flinched all night on either side. UVA managed a lead off ground rule double in the bottom of the 15th, bunted the runner to 3rd, and won on a sacrifice fly ball. The same can be said for UVA's win over Ole Miss.

Something needs to change but I'll take the current game over the college baseball of old where teams just lined up one overweight player after another to tee off in a home run derby. It was like my t-ball days when everyone would yell "9th batter!" and some kid who looked like was 17, had facial hair, and a Jeep Wrangler whaled on the thing and everyone just kept running.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

If you are "serving up donuts" to good hitters, the ball may not leave the yard but it should be shooting all over it with consistent solid contact. This is not the case, or at least it hasn't been so far.

Even though we all like to keep up with who won, it is almost always the case that somebody lost by making more mistakes.



JamesTannery said:


> The 12th was my limit as well. The games are really not decided by good play, but who flinches first and makes a game changing error. Bad pitching is not penalized because of the bats and the park being too big. You can serve up donuts to the power hitters knowing the ball isn't leaving the yard.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

RookieTrainer said:


> If you are "serving up donuts" to good hitters, the ball may not leave the yard but it should be shooting all over it with consistent solid contact. This is not the case, or at least it hasn't been so far.
> 
> Even though we all like to keep up with who won, it is almost always the case that somebody lost by making more mistakes.


That's it it has made defense a part of the game again. Think back to the homer dome days the short stop would have 12-15 hr but fielded in the .700s. Can't win like that now.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

huntinman said:


> All this "new bats", "new balls"... It's all BS. Give the boys a damn regulation baseball and wood bats and lets play some freaking baseball.


It's not BS. There's nothing but facts involved with it.


----------



## brsutton86 (Apr 19, 2013)

These very low scoring games sure are boring to watch. I dont mind a 5-1 or 6-3, but 1-1 or 2-2 playing in the 9th and extra innings in boring to watch. I also agree, just give them a regulation ball and a wooden bat. Why should you need to have an easton mako to hit hard or whatever the new bat is now. Its just complicating a basic game. I will say, Ive watched some great pitchers in this tournament.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

From what I have watched, some of these pitchers are throwing some plain nasty stuff.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

RookieTrainer said:


> If you are "serving up donuts" to good hitters, the ball may not leave the yard but it should be shooting all over it with consistent solid contact. This is not the case, or at least it hasn't been so far.
> 
> Even though we all like to keep up with who won, it is almost always the case that somebody lost by making more mistakes.


Outfielders playing 40 feet behind the infielders is the reason the good pitching is getting so many outs and the normal gap shots are being run down by the outfielders because of the wind. Once again I say, the pitchers have no fear of throwing the ball down the middle of the plate because thier mistakes are not getting penalized. BTW I didn't say the pitching wasn't outstanding on bothe sides.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Scott R. said:


> I completely agree that the new field has unnecessarily removed the home run threat either through it's size or orientation. As to the rest of your argument last night's game doesn't support it. The pitching on both sides was tremendous. If you look at walks alone, TCU had 3 and UVA 2 over the course of 15 innings. While you could say the lack of a long ball threat meant pitchers could throw strikes all night, there wasn't a lot of offense on either side because every pitcher that came to the mound was is top form. Errors didn't impact the outcome. In fact to my memory UVA committed the only error that led to a run and I think that was in the 2nd inning. No one flinched all night on either side. UVA managed a lead off ground rule double in the bottom of the 15th, bunted the runner to 3rd, and won on a sacrifice fly ball. The same can be said for UVA's win over Ole Miss.
> 
> Something needs to change but I'll take the current game over the college baseball of old where teams just lined up one overweight player after another to tee off in a home run derby. It was like my t-ball days when everyone would yell "9th batter!" and some kid who looked like was 17, had facial hair, and a Jeep Wrangler whaled on the thing and everyone just kept running.


Did not specify that game, I said games. The outcomes of the games are being impacted in a big part because the pitchers knowing that any balls in the air are almost a sure out with the outfield 40 feet behind the infield. Almost forcing the hitters to try and drive the ball through the infielders.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's not BS. There's nothing but facts involved with it.


Here's a fact. This all started when the went to aluminum bats in the first place. You weren't born yet. They have been tinkering with it ever since. It's probably more about who is going to make the most money supplying the schools than what makes the most sense. But, you have it all figured out, so give me some facts.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Anything else you want to dispute???? I *KNOW* what I'm talking about.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


>


Thats why I say stop with all this nonsense... Give them the same baseball and same bats the big boys use and play ball.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

My Horns advance on some darn fine pitching and of all things a Home Run...They now have to beat Vandy two consecutive games Fri/Sat to get to the Championship game...still playing with house money,dont know how much luck they have left, but I will take it...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> My Horns advance on some darn fine pitching and of all things a Home Run...They now have to beat Vandy two consecutive games Fri/Sat to get to the Championship game...still playing with house money,dont know how much luck they have left, but I will take it...


Bon, when South Carolina won their first CWS a few years ago they lost the very first game and had to win out. Very exciting for me to watch as they scrapped their way through and won it all. They went back to back the next year... But in a more traditional fashion...


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Com'on TCU! Lets keep the boss there all weekend too!

lesa c


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

We finally got a home run - from a shortstop, no less - but I guess that 1-0 game with the game and both teams' stay at the CWS literally riding on every single pitch was pretty boring.

I don't know if everybody heard the discussion with the NCAA official on the game last night, but as some have already pointed out there will be a new baseball next year with considerably lower seams and much more like the ball used in MLB. It should diminish the pitcher's ability to get movement as well as decreasing drag on batted balls. There was also a graphic comparing statistics from 2008-2010 CWS (last three years of the old bats) to the last three. I don't know if anybody saw it, but the overall batting average for the CWS teams for 2008-2010 was .289, which is ridiculous IMHO. I would like to know what that might adjust to if you took out the fly ball HRs that would no longer be HRs in the new park. for comparison, the last three years' BA is .237, which is a little low. To be fair, the MLB overall average in 1968 - the year that caused them to lower the pitcher's mound - was also .237. The usual overall MLB average is between .255 and .260.

I actually agree that, like most changes, this one has gone a little too far the other way, but I think it is more related to the park and its orientation with respect to the wind than anything else. If the pitcher is hitting the corners and staying out of the middle of the zone he should get rewarded for that, which was not previously the case. If the pitcher is in the middle of the zone, the hitter should get rewarded for taking advantage of that, which has not been so much the case if you only count being rewarded as hitting a home run. In the current park, hitters will not get rewarded for hitting the ball in the air. Yet they continue to swing at pitches up in the zone - my guess is because they got rewarded for that in their home parks - and hit short fly balls so the outfielders can play shallow without fear. This HAS to leave the outfield gaps open, but so far the hitters seem unwilling to adjust.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Anything else you want to dispute???? *I KNOW what I'm talking abou*t.


Not quite sure how to break it to you Jacob... But, I didn't see YOU on the video talking about anything. But you do post a mean link...


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Two great games on tap today.

Going to have to watch the Texas vs Ole Miss game on ESPN U. this afternoon.

Hoping of an all SEC Championship Series beginning Monday!;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Franco said:


> Two great games on tap today.
> 
> *Going to have to watch the Texas vs Ole Miss game on ESPN U. this afternoon*.
> 
> Hoping of an all SEC Championship Series beginning Monday!;-)


dont know what sport you're watching but TEXAS will be playing Vanderbilt at 1:45 in CWS


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Vanderbilt is going to be tough for the Horns' to pull 2 games off of, but I never thought they would have gotten this far. Hook 'em.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

JamesTannery said:


> Vanderbilt is going to be tough for the Horns' to pull 2 games off of, but I never thought they would have gotten this far. Hook 'em.


How many Nationally seeded teams are left....One....looks like the pollsters got it wrong...gotta love playoff baseball...Horns have exceeded expectations in a "rebuilding year"..proud of what they have done


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I still have last night's game on the brain. That double in the 8th that hit the line was smoking! 

Go Commodes!


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Thornhill hasn't been as sharp through the 8th as he usually is but wow, pitching a shutout against a tough Vandy lineup.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Vandy was sloppy today. Tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Scott R. said:


> Vandy was sloppy today. Tomorrow will be interesting.


I hope so!

Horns got their 4 runs in the first two innings and then the rest of the game was a snooze fest.


----------

